# [q] where do i find gapps to include with a new rom?



## sate86 (Jan 6, 2012)

hello folks,

i began the exercise of building and compiling the AOSP project in order to run on my phone a couple days ago. after succesfully completing that, i found that the 'google apps' package is not included in AOSP.

the vast majority of custom roms come with the google apps installed however.

my question, is "what is the procedure a developer goes through in order to get a compatible copy of gapps which he includes with his rom?"

i would appreciate some advice as i am really excited to improve my ROM.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Please read this page on our wiki. Long story short: You shouldn't include the GApps in AOSP-built ROMs unless you want to risk getting sued by Google. The ones that come with GApps are usually stock-based, in which case the GApps are licensed to be there.


----------

